# Indicator relay too quiet



## christedman (Aug 5, 2009)

The indicator relay on my 1997 Hymer (Fiat based) is terribly quiet. So much so that I do not hear it ticking. I replaced it with another, in case it was faulty, only to find the same volume. The relay is located in the dash on the passenger side. Cheers Chris.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Mine doesn't make a sound, wonderful !! and when I have the trailer board on I have disconnected the audible warning also, I hate the Beep Beep Beep, I just make sure that the indicator is cancelled correctly, as i have to on my motorcycle


----------



## Goldwinger (May 10, 2005)

*Indicator relay to quiet*

hello, I fitted these to my 554 last year they are very good and easy to fit. www.gillonsgadgets.co.uk Goldwinger


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

They sell these on e-bay at about £6.

XTRA LOUD 95db MOTORBIKE INDICATOR BUZZER WARNING KIT

Ray.


----------



## time-traveller (Apr 23, 2007)

An aquaintance of mine is hard of hearing and has had an additional indicator light wired in and located at eye level on his Hymer S600. I suppose he got the idea from one of those BT phones for the hard of hearing that have a light as well as a bell. A good solution if you find the buzzing/ticking of your turn indicators irritating, although I would have thought that this is their very purpose ...


----------

